

Many Teens Send 100+ Texts A Day - keltecp11
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/04/20/teens.text.messaging/index.html?hpt=T2

======
gaius
But if the headline was "sends 100 lines of instant messages per day" it would
be wholly unremarkable, and on a smartphone with a semi-decent price plan, the
use case is identical.

~~~
dpritchett
There's also the fact that a single message can be blasted to multiple
recipients.

